# tough mornings???



## ChriszSweetie (Aug 28, 2002)

Hi everyone! I was wondering if anyone elso has found that their IBS symptoms are worse in the morning than at any other time. I have IBS-D and have found that no matter what I eat the night before, I still have horrible gas pains and D when I get out of bed! I am taking Levsin 4 times a day, but the last dose for me is usually around 10:00p.m. and the next dose isn't until about 7:30a.m. Also, what is it about laying down (or sleeping) that makes gas so much worse? I am a college student and have early morning classes. I have to get up at least 2 hours early just to get my stomach straightened out enough to go to school. It is driving me crazy! Please help!!! ~Ashley


----------



## Peony (Aug 27, 2002)

I feel like I'm reading an autobiography. Please E-mail me. www.klevine###rivier.eduI have the same problem. The only difference is that I don't take my antispasmotics. Medication is what put me here in the first place.


----------



## anonymous237 (Aug 31, 2002)

My IBS is DEFINETLY worse in the mornings... I wake up with this incredible urge to use the bathroom, so i have to immediately go before i do anything else in the day.. and also yeah i noticed that lying down creates.. well it feels like i get more gas.. and my stomach makes MUCH more noises than when im upright. Its like if im lying down.. my stomach gets all crazy.. and as soon as i get up.. it feels like everything starts settling back to its "normal" state ... or whatever... i dont know how to explain.. but i know what you mean!this whole ibs thing is such a PAIN IN THE ASS!!


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

Mornings are definately the worst for me.I can't go anywhere far from my bathroom until at least 11:30am.That is every day of the week and i even had to miss a funeral because of this.Some days it's even longer.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2002)

Hi everyone - this is my first time here and I am amazed at how many of our experiences are the same. The mornings are always the worst for me, followed closely by any time I embark on a new activity or go somewhere I've never been before. Recently I became fed up with IBSD and consulted a doctor who prescribed Robinul Forte for my symptoms. Has anyone had any experience with this drug? I'm a little nervous about taking a prescription drug everyday.


----------



## shawnhulette (May 7, 2002)

I agree mornings are definitely the worst part of the IBS thing. But it sure is funny that when I just wake up on my own, like on a day off or a weekend I am ok....It seems like it is only when i get up early to go to work or class... ????Has anyone asked their doctor about what to do about morning probs? I have been told to eat something --- oh yeah that is what I want to do eat something when I cant even leave the pot! (toilet)


----------



## fallen_princess (Sep 6, 2002)

yes yes yes! it happens in the mornings.. and my hols were just over.. and every morning i was perfectly fine.. but im dreading going back to college tomorrow.. coz i know the cycle will start once again... what am i gonna do..! my tummy makes noise upright or lying down.. and its especially mortifying when im at a lecture, where its all quiet.. and everyone can hear it.. its makin me miserable..


----------



## ChriszSweetie (Aug 28, 2002)

I have noticed that when I wake up on my own (during the weekend) the mornings aren't all that bad. Thanks to everyone who replied. Now I know that I am not the only one with these problems. Now if only we knew what to do for them!


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

Chris you sound like me I just started college. I leave at 8:45 but wake up at 6 just to get my stomach straightened out! And other mornings when I wake up on my own with enough sleep I feel a lot better. Early mornings suck.


----------



## LJones (May 30, 2002)

I know what you mean! I have early classes three times a week and even though I wake up a couple of hours before I have to leave for school I'm still really nervous. It seems like I only feel like going to the restroom when class starts. I don't eat anything either and lately my stomach has been growling like crazy, it's so embarassing because my classes are packed! I wonder if my stomach is ever going to "get used" to my early classes and just calm down. I hate that feeling!


----------



## CitySlicker (Sep 12, 2002)

Yeah, I seem to have problems in the morning too. I guess the nervousness of not knowing what will happen with my gut will create abdominal pains. Usually, I try to take an entric peppermint of brew up a thermos of decaffinated mint tea. Instead of pains, I get the urge to pee, since both of those tend to loosen up your bladder. I rather take the pee feeling over stomach pains anyday!


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Oh how true! Does anyone else find it a nightmare sleeping at someone elses too? I've been with my boyfriend for over two years now but rarely stay at his because the prospect of having D at his home or just having severe gas is not exactly sexy... I'm starting a new college course this week and i originally applied for the afternoon session so i'd have time to sort my stomach out, but the only free space is in the morning so,yet again, 'll be up at 7am to leave 2 hours free to sit in the small room. fun fun fun.


----------



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

mornings are horrible for me. I get up an hour earlier than i should get up, just to control the cravings, and I don't eat anything until 10 am. i did a study on myself and discovered that after 10am i feel better, and I can eat without getting sick. Before 10 am, I only drink water with Modulon, and water at school. I usually walk to school, and about halfway there i'm like " i can't do this" and have to force myself to go to school. The worst is having gas in class.. i have small classes, so everyone knows its me.. instyle, what you said about goign somewhere you've never been before is true for me too! It seems that whenever I go somewhere that it new, usually when i eat somethign, I have to go. I'm really nervous, because i'm going to Europe on a school trip in June, and I know that as soon asI step off the plane, I'm gonna have to go. But yeah.. people keep posting your morning ideas


----------



## WaveyR (Jul 22, 2002)

I'm two weeks into my course (I'm resitting the first year 'cause of IBS) early mornings are definitely the worst. I try getting up early but its still a real struggle. One problem I've found is that even if I make it through the first lecture, I can't go to the next one 'cause the stress brings on D. I should be in a lecture now, but its the same old story.Just like to say anyone with IBS who can make it to all their classes has my respect. Personally, I'm aiming for 85% or more. I'm on track so far.Thanks for reading - I was a bit bored.Wavey


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Don't get the same symptoms as such but every morning is by far the worst from the second I come around. It takes me 3-4 hours just to be in the land of the living. I usually notice that evenings are best as well if u have had a mildly active day.j


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

I was almost ready to cut my stomach open today, no joke. I ate a light breakfast this morning but was obviously C. That ruined my whole day at work and then I had school right after! It felt like I had something stuck in my gut and I felt all gassy! I don't understand why! I haven't ate anythign bad, I've been so good! Its just IBS refuses to let me one friggin normal day. I don't get it, if I didn't have this #### I could have been out of college already!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIAN WILLIAMS (Mar 19, 2002)

Mornings are the WORST for me.I am supposed to be in college now,-but can't face it today.The rumbling stomach in the quiet class;running out to use the loo.Its a nightmare.The class must think I'm crazy because I feel crazy!!Why can't I be normal?I hate this IBS!!!When I'm not going anywhere, or have the weekend off,I am fine.


----------



## Emg84 (Oct 11, 2002)

Hi this is my first time posting, I'm a senior in high school and i've had IBS for over a year still. williamss, I know how you feel, the stupid rumbling in your stomach when the class gets real quiet that has to be one of the most frustrating things about IBS other than diarrhea and constipation.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2002)

How can you have a normal life with all this pain and bloating and noises. Why as the posting before me said, does my stomach have to make noises when the class gets quite. I go to college and have class at 8 in the morning, however I can't seem to get up that much earlier to help calm my stomach down becasue the amitriptyline that I am taking makes me too tired. What is there to do?


----------



## dwu02 (Jul 31, 2002)

I really believed that IBS is impacted by stress and our constant worrying. From my own experiences I get the urge to go to the restroom whenever I have exams or have to do something early in the morning. However during the weekends when I am not in any hurry I feel ok in the mornings. what is it about mornings? I feel that IBS is impacting my diet and lifestyle which is in turn hurting my health. But now that I am out of school I have significantly decreased my stress level and yet I still have IBS. My only worry right now is about the IBS!!!! argh i have to get the thought of IBS out of my head!


----------

